# Using a Pontoon to fish the great lakes?



## kingfisher 11

Would like to get thoughts on using a pontoon for big water fishing? I just sold my boat yesterday and now on the hunt for a new boat. My family wants a pontoon but I mainly fish the big water. I know they are used a lot on the bay but wondered how do they handle in the big lake? I am sure there is a point where they become unsafe and rough riding. Just wondered what that point is? Is it 4ft's and up or even less than that?
I like the idea of all the room to walk around. I am not looking at a tri toon. It would be a double tube boat


----------



## Dtb810

I saw a guy try to troll out of tawas one summer in a two pontoon boat. He took a 2-3' wave over the bow and cleaned his deck of everything not bolted down. We were fishing in a 16' runabout and drove around netting his stuff that floated for him.


----------



## Slimshady

A tri-toon would be fine, but not sure about the double tubed version. Would have to pick your days, for sure. I saw a Michigan Outdoors episode earlier this year where a charter guy on Lake Michigan had a center-console Tri-Toon rigged out with down-riggers, rocket launchers, etc. It was pretty sweet looking. The best of both worlds might be be a Ranger 2250SS. They are pricey and hard to find, but could be a good option.


----------



## Shoeman

We had a guy at our Marina in Harbor Beach way back. He mounted down riggers and a ton of rod holders. At night he zipped-in his camper canvas. Pretty cool!


----------



## Slimshady

This is the company that makes the fishing specific version that I was referring to. MI based company. 
https://www.anglerqwestpontoons.com/brochure


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Plan on a love seat and grill. If you're not on the fish, you'll still be awesome.


----------



## kingfisher 11

Slimshady said:


> This is the company that makes the fishing specific version that I was referring to. MI based company.
> https://www.anglerqwestpontoons.com/brochure


I am aware of them, they are pricey. Mike Avery has one and promotes them heavy. I would like one but not at this moment.


----------



## Fishndude

Hey, with a pontoon, you'll have room for one of these.
http://www.gasblender.com/


----------



## kingfisher 11

I doubt if a pontoon would be in the picture. I am really liking the 27ft Searay Amberjack. I originally wanted to downsize from the 24ft that I just sold. I getting lots of grief from the family. They all want to go bigger for more enjoyment.


----------



## Trunkslammer

Boat shopping sucks. Ive been scouring craigslist and boattrader. Problem is I cant decide what I really want. Sounds like im kinda in the same boat as you are with trying to balance family friendly with hardcore fishing haha.


----------



## Rodbuster87

For general boating, a pontoon boat is really hard to beat. Open space, sun, shade, comfort. Sea worthiness on a big lake is really questionable though. Certainly a tritoon would be better than a pontoon.


----------



## kingfisher 11

Trunkslammer said:


> Boat shopping sucks. Ive been scouring craigslist and boattrader. Problem is I cant decide what I really want. Sounds like im kinda in the same boat as you are with trying to balance family friendly with hardcore fishing haha.


I started out with the idea of downsizing and going with a aluminum Deep V- 19 ft+ boat with an outboard plus kicker. Pickings are slim unless I wait until fall it might improve a little. Of course then the wife and the youngest daughter pipe in, they want bigger with a cabin and a place to sun bath. I just have to consider how they are and what will happen. Once I get it, they go a couple of times then it is back to just a fishing boat anyway. They also want me to leave it in a slip on the Saginaw R so they can drive up to it all the time.

i have resorted to expanding my search out of state, avoiding salt water boats.

I do have a 27 ft Amberjack I am looking at, see how that pans out.


----------



## Trunkslammer

Too bad my budget is a out a 100k light for one of these rigs even used. Nice combo of seating for the family, fishin in the back, and sea worthiness. I love drooling though.


----------



## SVbowhunter80

My grandpa had a 22 ft pontoon boat with a 50hp and rigged for Salmon. For starters it was under powered. Any waves over a foot you either had wet feet or getting soaked. It went through the waves and not over them. It was fine in channel or Muskegon lake for trolling. Tri-toon with the max rated motor it would hold probably be the best bet. I'd stay away the traditional pontoon. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sslopok

When I was boat shopping I was between a dual console like the one Pictured and a center console. It has a hull good for all waters and can be set up to fish hard! Your family would have zero complaints. I am keeping eye out for you.


----------



## kingfisher 11

Heck the wife and kids have me looking at 32 ft boats now.:yikes:


----------



## Corey K

Even if I was rich I don't see myself having a "big" boat, I'd hate to be stuck at one port. If I had the money I'd look at a Lund Baron 2275 for lots of room and still good on fuel with the outboard. 72" trolling motor and a kicker, don't need auto pilot...Still have the ability to have a canvas top and lots of room on the gunwhales for tracks. Buddy has one and it's a nice rig.


----------



## Trunkslammer

Corey K said:


> Even if I was rich I don't see myself having a "big" boat, I'd hate to be stuck at one port. If I had the money I'd look at a Lund Baron 2275 for lots of room and still good on fuel with the outboard. 72" trolling motor and a kicker, don't need auto pilot...Still have the ability to have a canvas top and lots of room on the gunwhales for tracks. Buddy has one and it's a nice rig.


Those have been on my radar also. They just almost dont exist in the used market. How does that baron handle the ruff stuff?


----------



## Corey K

Trunkslammer said:


> Those have been on my radar also. They just almost dont exist in the used market. How does that baron handle the ruff stuff?


Buddy got his last year and got a deal I think. I can't remember the exact year his is, I think like a 2009, guy in Ohio had and never used it on big water. I seen it on Facebook and a couple days later he was towing back up here. I think it handles big water good myself, it has enough power with a 225 Honda to get on top of smaller chop. It doesn't cut through big waves like a glass boat but, for it's size it does really good. The 72" bowmount does well, it had a 60" but that popped out too much. On top end I think it does high 40's easy, the new ones are waaay out of most peoples price range though. Maybe with trim tabs or more aggressive prop it would cut better, I'm not sure to be honest with that stuff though.


----------



## GrizzlyBear

Has anybody on here personally been on an angler qwest in decent seas? Like 3+ footers? I’d love to see what they can do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ErieH2O

See large pontoons on Erie quite a bit in Michigan waters some for fishing and some for pleasure boating. They seem to go out in some pretty rough water l too. A couple of the toons that I have see have large hp on them. Saw one this weekend with a 300 on it and last year a large tri-toon with twin 300s. Guy with the twins left the marina pier heads like a go-fast boat. Several years ago the owner of the marina at Devils Lake in the Irish hills took a Tri-toon to Florida from Lake Erie. May not be the “norm” but one that is heavy built would probably work well IMO.


----------



## kingfisher 11

I got my angler quest brochure in the mail yesterday. I have been looking quite hard for a new boat the last 5 days. I have decided to slow down and wait for the deal to pop up. This fall I should see some or if I can hold out the next economy dive boats will be for sale cheap.

I do have a 16' Deep V starcraft I could use until then. I have been out in Frankfort and the plug in Saginaw Bay on good days.


----------



## RedBlazer

I love my Angler Qwest! I have the 822 Family fish for the seating room, but still has the same fishing area in the back with the double walls for holders and riggers. Rides like nothing else! I could fish 5-6 guys easy. The 824 pro troll rides great and has the center console. Another 10k more though!
With the 36 volt terrova linked to the Bird, it’s silent hands free trolling with no steering to do! I’m become pretty spoiled and lazy!


----------



## RedBlazer

Here’s a video going out around Point Lookout from Augres in some pretty good swells, doesn’t look like much, but it was rolling that day. She handled her wonderful! Shoot! the video is 43 seconds but too big to load. Oh well, not only that, but with the Merc 150 4 stroke, I put in 16 gallons last week. Fished 4 times that weekend out of Augres and only used just over 1/2 of it. Can’t do that with a glass boat that size. My Sportcraft 221 w the Yamaha is close, but no cigar. And the qwest has a ton more room.


----------



## kingfisher 11

I may have found the boat I want. I am working on that today. If all checks out I will be going to a glass boat.

I really like the Angler quest though.


----------



## ESOX

Slimshady said:


> A tri-toon would be fine, but not sure about the double tubed version. Would have to pick your days, for sure. I saw a Michigan Outdoors episode earlier this year where a charter guy on Lake Michigan had a center-console Tri-Toon rigged out with down-riggers, rocket launchers, etc. It was pretty sweet looking. The best of both worlds might be be a Ranger 2250SS. They are pricey and hard to find, but could be a good option.


I fished for stripers out of one of those on Narragansett Bay, awesome fishing platform.


----------



## Trunkslammer

kingfisher 11 said:


> I may have found the boat I want. I am working on that today. If all checks out I will be going to a glass boat.
> 
> I really like the Angler quest though.


Well, what is she? Ive decided to take my little bit of boat money and try to make more with it so I can maybe get the boat i really want. Hmmm seems like ive done this before and made the money but never got the boat.


----------



## kingfisher 11

I bought a dual console 204 Angler with a 135hp salt water merc. The boat never saw salt water, built for the ocean. Was never stored outdoors or slipped. Had a brand new bimini and full salon enclosure never used (all steel fittings). Has everything but a ship to shore and mounts for my electric Cannons. I am ordering my bases for the bert tracts today. Best thing about it, this one fits in my third stall of my large garage. Just barely by about 12".
I got her from a buddy that bought it from a older gentlemen 2 months ago. He just found out he was being transferred out of state and could not use it this year.
Best part, about $6k under my budget.

I wanted something smaller I could trailer to any port.


----------



## Trunkslammer

Those are Nice lookin boats! Congrats.


----------



## flatsman

GrizzlyBear said:


> Has anybody on here personally been on an angler qwest in decent seas? Like 3+ footers? I’d love to see what they can do.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I just sold mine a couple weeks ago. I bought it in 2014. I had it out in 4 footers and it rode great. It wasn't always the driest ride but for trolling its the best boat ive been on. Tons of room to move about.


----------



## Fishndude

This would probably serve. 

https://www.boats.com/reviews/premier-docici-310-triple-the-fun/#.W1h0GE3SmUk


----------



## Rough Draft

There is still room for two more 300's on that thing...LOL


----------



## JPOH

I was one of those that ran a Tritoon on Erie. 23’ Bennington with a 150hp. It does just fine out there in 3’ waves I be run in 4-5’ but tried not to do it often
There are a few recommendations on specifications
1.) Lifting Strakes on the toons 
2.) the wave shield under the deck run all the way to the front.

They are the most comfortable way to go lots of room to move around and it keeps mama happy I sold it last year but am currently working on getting another one I will go with a little bigger engine but the 150does just fine.

I bought it from Jason at Clemons marina in BayView, OH they have a fleet of rentals as well as sales and one ride will make you a believer.


----------

